# Groin/Abdo pains at 14 weeks



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello,

I am 14 weeks pregnant with twins & have been experiencing lower abdo/groin pains from shooting type pain to a dull ache which can last a couple of minutes to a couple of hours.I have to put  my hand over the area for support what could this be?
Please advice, I am seeing my obstracian later in the week.
Thank you
Shahzy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations on your BFP!

Initial thoughts that this sounds normal with body stretching to make room for growing babies, so try not to worry, however if concerned contact your midwife/GP before your appointment on Friday.

Good luck

Jan27


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you Jan for your quick reply,
Thats kinda of what I thought, so thanks for the reassurance, obviously I will still ask Dr, but Thank you again.  All the best for your upcoming treatment 
Best Wishes,
Shahzy


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to thank you for posting this ~ over the past few days, I've had shooting pains. abdo pains which I was pretty sure was stretching and growing, but you do worry!

Marie xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

I had this from the same kind of time - I was convinced despite scanning that it was ectopic of some kind. I had it all the way through pgy and no one ever seemed to tell me what it was!  

Suffice it to say, now I've had her it's gone completely

Poll


----------

